# I'm buying an evolution fish for my bumper



## bsd3355

To be honest, I'm mainly doing it because everyday I see a car with something about Jesus on it with it's a fish or a bumper sticker. You rarely see evolution fish on people's cars, so I thought I might as well do it myself.

















haha, this is pretty funny:








and another funny one:
















I just bought the "Darwin Loves You" sticker and also the evolution fish lol....haha, this is gonna be great


----------



## Glacial

I would, but I am too afraid of the backlash from my family.


----------



## bsd3355

Saving Face said:


> I would, but I am too afraid of the backlash from my family.


I understand that but that's kinda crappy


----------



## Glacial

bwidger85 said:


> I understand that but that's kinda crappy


Yes, it is. I can't afford to alienate anymore people from life lol. But is unfortunate.


----------



## bsd3355

haha i gotta quote that hokey pokey statement lol


----------



## Meli24R

I love the FSM one lol. I see at least one Jesus fish nearly every time I'm out. I think I've only seen one Darwin fish on the road. I'd be kind of hesitant to put one on out of fear that it or my car would get keyed.


----------



## bsd3355

Meli24R said:


> I love the FSM one lol. I see at least one Jesus fish nearly every time I'm out. I think I've only seen one Darwin fish on the road. I'd be kind of hesitant to put one on out of fear that it or my car would get keyed.


Yeah, I thought about that...

My car is a P.O.S. anyway, but it would suck if something happened to it. I think the Darwin Loves You sticker may just be asking for it... oh well...


----------



## rawrguy

Meli24R said:


> I'd be kind of hesitant to put one on out of fear that it or my car would get keyed.


This


----------



## danberado

That's why you fly slightly under the radar with the FSM one!


----------



## MiniKiwi

omg i want oneee or http://theliberalstore.com/bumperstickermagnet/peacevinylobamademocrat/TLS-stickers.html something from there but i go to hs with the most religious teens u will ever meet (its a fairly small town) so im scared i will get god carved into the side of my car (that would happen to me) so i may go with something more subtle... thanks for sharing made my week


----------



## kelsomania

My sister has had an evolution fish on her car for years. She has never had any problems with people about it. 

I really like the flying spaghetti monster more though.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

Oh my flying spaghetti monster! If I ever have a car, I am so getting that one!


----------



## occupybarrels

Meli24R said:


> I love the FSM one lol. I see at least one Jesus fish nearly every time I'm out. I think I've only seen one Darwin fish on the road. I'd be kind of hesitant to put one on out of fear that it or my car would get keyed.


Me too. I think the Darwin fish isn't so bad but FSM brings out the ugly in some christians. Some random donkey last year messaged me over my facebook page which states Pastafarian as my religion. 
I've been wanting to put a FSM sticker on my car ever since I bought it. Don't know if it's a good idea though :no


----------



## danberado

If a Christian keyed my car because of an atheist decal, I'd take it as a badge of honor. I'd add a sticker explaining how the scratch reflects Christian values.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

as long as you have a few spares in the trunk and fast road side assistance lol

i fear some good mannered religious followers will feel rightfully justified by there god to slash your tires. what i predict if you place that sticker on your car.

op having a different opinion about the sticker he placed on his car.


----------



## bsd3355

Well, I have the sticker and emblem on my car. Guess I'll take my chances.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

You could always get a magnetic one if you're worried about damage to your car. You just peel it off and take it with you when you park.

Personally though I love these:


> *Provide proof of evolution (even in car magnets) with these "jesus fish" feet.
> 
> *Great as a holiday gift to an atheist or as a gag to a hardcore Christian. Also makes a fun weekend activity in any parking lot: jesus fish conversion!*
> 
> Fits precisely under most Jesus fish and affixes quickly and securely with a magnet.
> 
> http://www.thearrogantatheist.com/accfeet.html


----------



## leonardess

yay!!


I'd get one too, but now so many people have them, I must turn up my nose at them.


----------



## low

If I drove I'd get one. Don't even have a license or a car. Funny though.


----------



## bsd3355

I'll take a picture of my bumper tomorrow and post it here


----------



## leonardess

my thoughts on the subject are far too complex to be summed up by a simple emblem..... only joking. can't wait to see the pics! although, I find it slightly disturbing that I am so excited by this.


----------



## bsd3355

leonardess said:


> my thoughts on the subject are far too complex to be summed up by a simple emblem..... only joking. can't wait to see the pics! although, I find it slightly disturbing that I am so excited by this.


lol @ "slightly disturbing"

Today was the first day I was driving around with the sticker.

Here are the feelings I felt:

1. I'm a stuck-up "atheist"
2. I'm playing off like I'm very intelligent/educated and arrogant
3. Paranoia of wondering why cars were reluctant to ride my bumper as usual
4. Assuming without looking that people at stop lights starring me down
5. Coolness


----------



## leonardess

^ haha, that sounds pretty fun. after a couple of weeks, you'll forget it's even there. I see them pretty regularly. This is an interesting experiment though. what if it does garner you some attention, negative or positive? what will you do?


----------



## bsd3355

i keep imaging that another atheist will drive along side me and give me a thumbs up or something... i'm actually wishing for this to happen because i will do the same back at 'em

i kinda like the attention. after all, i did it because i see an overwhelming amount of jesus fish out there. 

missionaries stopped by my house today too but i was sleeping (my dad used to be a member of the church). i knew they came because they left a pamphlet in my door crack. i was hoping they saw my bumper today. i also thought it'd be funny if i answered and said, "sorry, i'm too busy worshiping satan right now"


----------



## bsd3355




----------



## OoieGooie

I have a motor bike. :mum


----------



## LynnNBoys

bwidger85 said:


> I'll take a picture of my bumper tomorrow and post it here


Do you still have it? Hows it going? I should get one.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I would if I had a car haha or didn't live with Christians LOL


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

I'd rather wear a shirt with a similar slogan. That way, if anyone has a problem, they have to say it to my face. 

Wow, that make me sound like a wannabe tough guy lol.


----------



## Meagan

My dad has a coworker who has a sticker of an evolution fish eating a jesus fish on his car! ^^


----------



## leonardess

I do find those rather large window stickers of Calvin praying in front of a cross irritating.


----------



## bsd3355

LynnNBoys said:


> Do you still have it? Hows it going? I should get one.


Yeah, I still have it. I don't know what I did with the pic though. I probably deleted it somehow.

No stranger has said anything to me, but I did discuss it with my girlfriend on our first date and also missionaries who knock on my door lol.


----------



## bsd3355

Totally Terrified said:


> Using a pollution machine to to offer contempt to religious groups is kinda contradictory.
> Couldnt you use crop circles, or something more dynamic like martyrdom, thats what level the religious folks go to make a point


Why use a computer when you could send messages via pigions?

:wtf


----------



## bsd3355

Totally Terrified said:


> I don't find that relevant to debating militant atheism
> Why use logos when you could just go up to religious folk and tell them,  Are you culturing anti-theism on behalf of your fellow men, or just you?
> Are you offering conciliation hope, love, or just some contempt?


I don't debate religion with people often unless provoked. I mainly put it on my car because I thought it was sarcastically funny and also because I see jesus fish everywhere.

I'm not offering anything but an opinion. I don't care whether people take any benefit from it.

Militant atheism? I'm not a "militant" atheist--supposing that means I go out of my way to force my ideas on anyone else. The bumper sticker is more a joke to me than anything else. I realize it isn't going to change most people's mind. It's for my own personal enjoyment. I could honestly care less if it changes people's minds mainly because I know it won't anyway.


----------



## bsd3355

Totally Terrified said:


> Well, if its just for fun and parody, thats not offensive to me.


I'm sure there are people who take offense to it but that's only like 20% the reason I got it 

It's the same way an atheist looking at a jesus fish feels when a Christian looks at a darwin fish. I don't know why Christians are allowed to have jesus on their car and it's "wrong" to believe in darwin. I understand though, it's the fact that it is a bit of mockery but w/e.


----------



## UltraShy

I've already met my bumper sticker quota with pro-gun stuff.

Nobody has messed with my car yet. Perhaps the anti-gun crowd doesn't want to screw with someone who they might well suspect is armed.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## MachineSupremacist

My car is currently unadorned. I've thought about adding at least an evolution fish but I prefer the ability to blend in wherever I go and quietly mingle with people who might otherwise be terrified or at least confused.



UltraShy said:


> I've already met my bumper sticker quota with pro-gun stuff.
> 
> Nobody has messed with my car yet. Perhaps the anti-gun crowd doesn't want to screw with someone who they might well suspect is armed.


It's very tempting to **** with every Confederate flag, every ignorant Tea Party slogan, and every blindly pro-gun vehicle I see.

I don't do it because I am a decent person. An attitude where you expect to, and want to, scare liberals and other folk is liable to just piss us off.


----------



## Thix

MachineSupremacist said:


> My car is currently unadorned. I've thought about adding at least an evolution fish but I prefer the ability to blend in wherever I go and quietly mingle with people who might otherwise be terrified or at least confused.


That's why (among other reasons) the Pirate Fish is my symbol of choice. It's ambiguous enough that no one's going to get pissy about it.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

MachineSupremacist said:


> It's very tempting to **** with every Confederate flag...


What's funny is that this isn't the actual Confederate flag...








That's the Confederate _battle_ flag.

_This_ is the official flag of the 1860s Confederacy...








...Funny how people who are still saying the South will rise again don't know that.

And for the record, I still just support fish.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

low said:


> If I drove I'd get one. Don't even have a license or a car. Funny though.


Same here. I'd take my chances with the evolution fish on my future car.


----------



## laura024

Right on.


----------



## Brad

Lol, i'd buy something like this but I don't like bumper stickers.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Brad5 said:


> Lol, i'd buy something like this but I don't like bumper stickers.


Nine times out of ten, bumper stickers are a litany of things that piss me off.


----------



## Brad

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Nine times out of ten, bumper stickers are a litany of things that piss me off.


Plus they look tacky. Idgaf about other people's opinions, and don't really feel the need to display my own either.


----------

